
Raytheon: UFO's aren't real, unless our company can make money from them - typeformer
https://www.raytheon.com/news/feature/uap_atflir
======
Havoc
Terrible post title

~~~
typeformer
Raytheon is trying to have it both ways, they want to tow the US government
line, but they also sell more advanced camera systems (including to
governments outside the US). This article illustrates the contradiction well
and the title is a snarky way to reflect that.

